# подскажите кодеки для воспроизведения мультимедия

## Silva715

немогу смотреть некоторые мультимедия файлы - видимо нехватает кодеков где взять кодеки ?? и как их устонавливать чтобы xine xmms etc.. их находили ?????

подскажите плиз

----------

## vithar

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> немогу смотреть некоторые мультимедия файлы - видимо нехватает кодеков где взять кодеки ?? и как их устонавливать чтобы xine xmms etc.. их находили ?????
> 
> подскажите плиз

 

```
USE="win32codecs" emerge -av media-libs/xine-lib
```

----------

## gr_alex

ОНОПНАСИ USE="win32codecs" emerge xine.

х БННАЫЕ ОНЯЛНРПХ emerge -p xine НМ ДНКФЕМ ОНЙЮГЮРЭ МСФМШЕ ОЮПЮЛЕРПШ USE

----------

## Silva715

посмотрите:

```
USE="win32codecs" emerge media-libs/xine-lib -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.2-r3  USE="X a52 aalib alsa arts dvd flac gnome ipv6 mp3 nls opengl samba sdl vcd vorbis xv -aac (-altivec) -asf -debug -directfb -dts -dxr3 -esd -fbcon -imagemagick -libcaca -mng -modplug -oss -speex -theora -v4l (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xinerama -xvmc" VIDEO_CARDS="-i810 -nvidia -via" 0 kB

```

почему он пишет "(-win32codecs)" ,я ведь явно указываю что надо использовать win32codecs, ????

тоже самое если пытаешся пересобрать любой проигрыватель.

кстати немогу разобраться с VLC - у него вообще графический интерфейс есть    ?? как его запустить??

----------

## ArtSh

Это значит что Вы являетесь счастливым обладателем 64битного процессора! Есди хотите использовать именно win32codecs, тогда устанавливайте mplayer-bin, однако подавляющее большинство стандартов поддерживается библиотекой ffmpeg:

```
localhost root # emerge -pv ffmpeg xine-lib mplayer vlc

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20061016  USE="a52 aac amr dts encode ieee1394 imlib (mmx) network ogg sdl test theora threads truetype v4l vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -debug -doc -oss" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.3  USE="X a52 aac alsa arts directfb dts dvd esd fbcon flac gtk imagemagick ipv6 mad mmap mng modplug nls opengl pulseaudio sdl speex theora truetype v4l vcd vorbis xv xvmc -aalib (-altivec) -debug -dxr3 -gnome -libcaca -oss -samba (-vidix) (-win32codecs) -xinerama" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/mplayer-1.0_rc1  USE="X aac alsa amr arts bl directfb doc dts dv dvb dvd dvdread encode esd fbcon gif gtk iconv ipv6 jack jpeg lirc live lzo mad (mmx) musepack openal opengl png rtc sdl speex (sse) (sse2) theora truetype unicode v4l v4l2 vorbis x264 xanim xv xvid xvmc (-3dfx) -3dnow -3dnowext -aalib (-altivec) -bidi -bindist -cdparanoia -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dga -enca -ggi -joystick -libcaca -livecd -matrox -mmxext -nas -oss (-real) -samba (-svga) -tga (-win32codecs) -xinerama" LINGUAS="en ru -bg -cs -da -de -el -es -fr -hu -ja -ko -mk -nl -no -pl -pt_BR -ro -sk -tr -uk -zh_CN -zh_TW" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] media-video/vlc-0.8.6-r1 [0.8.5-r5] USE="X a52 alsa arts bidi cdda cddb* corba daap directfb dts dvb dvd esd fbcon flac hal httpd* lirc live matroska mod mp3 mpeg ncurses nsplugin ogg opengl png rtsp sdl skins speex stream svg theora truetype v4l vcd vlm vorbis wxwindows xml* xosd xv (-3dfx) -aalib (-altivec) -avahi -debug -ggi -gnutls -libcaca -libnotify% -optimisememory -oss -samba -seamonkey -shout (-svga) -upnp (-win32codecs) -xinerama" 10 kB

```

Если vlc собран с флагами X и wxwindows, то по умолчанию будет открываться именно графический интерфейс. Попробуйте запустить его так vlc /путь/к/фильму, из-под иксов, или выбрать соотвентствующий пункт в контекстном меню из файлового менеджера.

----------

## Silva715

всеравно только Mplayer воспроизводит все файлы. однако там даже нельзя составить плей листы по нормальному (((

поделитесь кто добился нормального использования медиапроигрывателей - хотелось бы иметь 1 или максимум 2 проигрывателя с помощью которых можно было бы все воспроизвести и чтобы удобно как в Windows ))

Winamp  у меня через wine работает но притормаживает( кнопки назначить нельзя горячие и видео воспроизводить не хочет ((

----------

## ArtSh

 *Quote:*   

>  хотелось бы иметь 1 или максимум 2 проигрывателя с помощью которых можно было бы все воспроизвести и чтобы удобно как в Windows

 

Не очень понятно что значит "как вWindows". Если нужна такая же интеграция как у Windows Media Player, ставьте Kaffeine или Totem (в зависимости от DE), если хотите чтоб "всё играло" - ставьте xine (или vlc) и mplayer, если нужно управление коллекцией - ставьте Amarok.

----------

## Silva715

 *ArtSh wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Не очень понятно что значит "как вWindows". Если нужна такая же интеграция как у Windows Media Player, ставьте Kaffeine или Totem (в зависимости от DE), если хотите чтоб "всё играло" - ставьте xine (или vlc) и mplayer, если нужно управление коллекцией - ставьте Amarok.

 

xine у меня все не играет - как и vlc причем vlc еще и "не видно" - графического интерфейса я так и недобился (((

mplayer - играет но есть минусы - мультимедия-клавиши  -плей/стоп/форвар/ и тп работают только когда окно плеера активно -

для сравнения в Windows в winampe  они работают даже если окно с плеером "свернуто" + плейлист - просто ужас (

а хочеться ведь только хорошего )

----------

## ba

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> mplayer - играет но есть минусы - мультимедия-клавиши  -плей/стоп/форвар/ и тп работают только когда окно плеера активно -
> 
> для сравнения в Windows в winampe  они работают даже если окно с плеером "свернуто" + плейлист - просто ужас (

 

ммм... так используй для музыки amarok(если пользуешься kde) или mpd(+какой нить фронтенд к нему) или audacious(им наверное тоже можно рулить с консоли), а что касается биндингов, то я использую mpd и у меня сделаны биндинги в оконном менеджере на запуск mpc(консольный клиент для mpd) с нужными действиями, так что тоже работают всегда...

а что касается видео - лично мне там биндинги и плейлист абсолютно не нужны, так что mplayer устраивает почти полностью... только у меня он тоже не все играет, есть некоторые mkv-шки которые он не может распарсить и не изза кодеков, тк демуксенные в avi они играются... а остальные плейеры ssa-шные субтитры со стилями не умеют показывать...

----------

## Silva715

нашол то что нада! ) amarok рулит по любому ) 

хороший плейер , настраивается и работает все и выгладит красиво и забиндиные клавиши работают отлично ! )

всем советую Amarok )

смущает только то что перепробовав около десятка (не меньше ) различных плееров и покопавшись в них узнал что 90% используют в качестве движка xine )) жесть.

----------

## mango123

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> немогу смотреть некоторые мультимедия файлы - видимо нехватает кодеков где взять кодеки ?? и как их устонавливать чтобы xine xmms etc.. их находили ?????
> 
> подскажите плиз

 

 *Silva715 wrote:*   

> нашол то что нада! ) amarok рулит по любому ) 

 

Блин, а может надо было сразу уточнить, что за эти "некоторые мультимедия файлы" ? 

Мне подумалось, что это это именно видео-файлы, а на музыка.

А амарок рулит уже где то с год  :Wink: 

А вот на счёт движков - можно указать разные, но ксайн, оказывается самый удобный и гибкий.

----------

